# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  TB cell phone coverage

## sunluvinlaurie

T Mobile is now offering phone rates from Jamaica to the US for .20 a minute with texting free.  Has anyone been to TB recently and used a T Mobile phone?  When we were there 2 years ago we could not get a decent signal with our Verizon phones.

----------


## Jim-Donna

we had better connections this year that in the past. But not T Moble

----------


## sunluvinlaurie

thanks Jim & Donna

----------


## Rumghoul

We have always used T Mobile and always seem to have a good signal.  We were just there - but I now have a prepaid so rates are different, but strong signal.

----------


## sunluvinlaurie

Thanks Rumghoul.  Hoping we get a signal - more hopeful now with your reply.

----------

